# do u want more kitten pics lol



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

ok heres afew pics off our kittens @ 5 days old
group hug 









Storm - male with 6 toes on each foot 









Kaiya - female with 6 toes on front paws and 5 on the back










Mouse - male with normal toes










Soul - male with 6 toes on all feet










Biggs (big foot) - male with 7 front toes and 6 back toes 









and last but not least

Odin - female with 7 toes on one front foot and 6 on all other feet lol









hope ypu enjoy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww they are sooo cute xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Love it when there are all huddled together like that..


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I want Mouse - not 'cos he's got normal toes but because i love his markings.

They are all georgeous.


----------



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

very sweet... why have they got odd toes?! lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh cute little babies. I love heaps of kittens


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweet babbies xxxx


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

RacingSnake said:


> very sweet... why have they got odd toes?! lol


there mums a polydactal cat so the 4 with odd toes have got that from her


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

they are beautiful all of them .. love there names


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww they are beautiful I love them all id wanna keep them all


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Teehee! What funny little feet!
They're beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww! So sweet x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Very very sweet!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

These are very cute  and I love the feet 

*Heidi*


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx they're all growing well and gettin bigger already will take more pics oncethey open there eyes !
Kaiya the female tabby and white is a rite noisy one shes always meowin 4 her mum poor hocus cant get a min 2 eat wit out her callin for her lol ! think shes gunna be a high matince girlie !
and i'min love wit biggie and his huge feet wanna keep him but not aloud


----------

